# cinnamon



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

cinnamon and caraway are very good for those who suffer from diarrhea.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Do you happen to have an informational web link for this info?ThanksBQ


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-cinnamon.htmlhttp://www.wellfx.com/InfoBase/herb_Cinnamon_.htmlhttp://www.teabenefits.com/herbal-tea-bene...a-benefits.htmlhttp://www.herb-health-guide.com/caraway.htmlhttp://www.nutrasanus.com/caraway-seed.htmlMix a tablespoon of black caraway oil with a cup of yoghurt. Drink the mixture twice a day for 3 days. The diarrhea will disappear completely.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.natural-homeremedies.org/blog/cinnamon-savers/http://www.citras.com.my/community/mvalue/cinnamon.htmlhttp://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_caraway.htmCinnamon checks nausea, vomiting and diarrhoea. It stimulates digestion. Cinnamon serves as a good mouth freshner


----------



## summer.rain (Nov 22, 2009)

hi Alex,I have had good results with caraway, am abit more careful with cinnamin, but do eat it usually with no ill effects. My case is complicated by lactose intolerance, so for anyone with this complication to ibs-d, I would relate my experience. I got deep into yogurt during the 80's craze,and had had hardly any ibs in those years. But with the yogurt I had awful diarhea, to the point where my family would look at me sadly and began to consider cancer, as I, already slim, shrunk down to 98lbs. Had no idea of what it was, this went on for months. Eventually I stopped the yogurt, and the diarhea stopped. summer.rain


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi summerIt is very good to hear that your d has stopped. Other herbs effective in curing diarrhea are: silverberry.savory.turmeric.ginger. chamomile (helps with both constipation and diarrhea).cayenne.fenugreek.Agrimonia eupatoria (Agrimony) is an effective herbal remedy for diarrhea because it promotes normal bowel activity and healthy firm stools. Try making a tea with leaves & drinking it 2 - 3x daily.Alchemilla vulgaris (Lady’s Mantle) is an astringent herb (decreases secretions) that has been used since the Middle Ages for maintaining healthy stools and bowel functioning. Garlic, like ginger, has many virtues (Click for benefits of garlic) including being an herbal remedy for diarrhea because it kills off viruses & bacteria. Eat 1 - 2 raw cloves a day. I mix chopped garlic into salads. You can also take garlic supplements as directed. Just make sure they contain active garlic ingredients.


----------



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a huge advocate of cinnamon, have used it for years every day in yogurt and stuff. I've found it personally helps general stomach upsets.


----------

